# 26 Years ago today...



## parallel (Aug 19, 2015)

.... and I'm ready for another 26 years.







I had to work late this evening, so nothing special we just let the kids decide where to eat dinner and then we just had family game night. Some of the folks at work were like; "I would have said I'm not working" and other such nonsense. Hell, during the 8 years we were married of my 12 years active duty I was only home for 3 anniversaries. At least now I'm home, albeit a bit late.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 19, 2015)

Congratulations, Brother!

Here is to an even better 26+ more!


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 19, 2015)

To celebrate 26 years together is nothing short of fantastic.  Congratulations on reaching such a milestone.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Red-Dot (Aug 20, 2015)

Salute!


----------



## Muppet (Aug 20, 2015)

Mosel Tov!

M.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 21, 2015)

Congrats to you and your better half !!


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 21, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## CDG (Aug 21, 2015)

Congratulations!!!!


----------

